# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Вопрос по Raid на матери Asus P4p800-e

## Константин Дорошкин

На матери ASUS P4P800-E (i865P, soc478, Promise RAID) по причине нехватки SATA разъемов были использованы разъемы SATA-RAID и подключены 2 SATA жестких диска. BIOS рейд-контроллера создал 2 рейд массива уровня
Stripe 1+0. После смерти мамки возник вопрос: Как восстановить работу RAID массивов, т.е. перенести на другую мать. Была найдена мать с таким же RAID-контроллером на другом чипсете. Подключил диски на обычные SATA разъемы (без RAID) - из-под винды увидел информацию на одном диске, на другом не увидел. Подключил винты на разъемы SATA-RAID, сконфигурировал RAID в BIOS контроллера - из-под винды информацию на обоих винтах увидел. 
После этого была куплена еще одна мать ASUS P5L 1394 (i945p) без рейда. После подключения этих двух винтов на на P5L информация на этих двух винтах стала доступна.

Вопрос в следующем: Так всетаки, винты были в рейде или нет? Может быть кто-нить объяснит эту ситуацию? Будут ли винты видны на других матерях?

----------


## azzael

> Вопрос в следующем: Так всетаки, винты были в рейде или нет? Может быть кто-нить объяснит эту ситуацию? Будут ли винты видны на других матерях?


будут на матери у которой такой же точно контроллер сата-рейд
да винты были в рейде иначе бы вы увидели их на любом сата контроллере

----------

